# Newbie problems



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

So i got two female betta's and one male.. i want to try and breed them..Well big problem the female attacked the male ripping his fin clean off...im scared that might happen with the other female? any suggestions? i dont want my male to get beaten up anymore then he is I NEED help...


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Did yu condition them? are you keeping them in seperate tanks when not breeding? Also did yu put her in a glass chimny, watched how they react and let him build a bubble nest/ impress her first? Also before yu try again make sure hes fully healed!

Heres a few links on how to breed
betta spawning set-up
how bettas spawn
Breeding and rearing betta fry - Tropical Fish Forums


----------

